# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Πικαπ Sansui p-l51 linear tracking ρυθμισεις

## sv1alx@hotmail.com

Μολις επεσε στα χερια μου το εν λογω πικαπ (παρτο εσυ που ανακατευεσαι και χαρισμα σου δεν δουλευει). Αριστη κατασταση στην οψη καθαριστηκε επιμελως αλλαξα ιμαντα βραχιονα που ηταν κομμενος παιζει κανονικα στο χειροκινητο αλλα 1. Στο αυτοματο παει ο βραχιονας βλεπει το μεγεθος του δισκου επιλεγει στροφες κατεβαινει παιζει αλλα δεν επιστρεφει μετα το τελος. 2. Στο random play βρισκει το πρωτο κομματι που οριζεις αλλα μετα οχι τα υπολοιπα και συνεχιζει να τα παιζει ολα διαδοχικα αλλα χωρις ηχο. Το service manual μαλλον συνοπτικο  και για να το καταλαβεις πρεπει να εχεις σπουδασει Ασιατικη φιλοσοφια η να εχεις ρυθμισει αλλα δεκα τουλαχιστον πικαπ παραλληλης μετατοπισης. Αν καποιος φιλος απο εδω εχει   εμπειρια και μπορει πρακτικα να με καθοδηγησει για την ρυθμιση θα του ημουν υποχρεος.

----------


## east electronics

Κατεβασε το service manual υπαρχει και τα λεει ολα με λεπτομεριες

----------


## sv1alx@hotmail.com

> Κατεβασε το service manual υπαρχει και τα λεει ολα με λεπτομεριες


εχω ακολουθησει ολα τα βηματα που περιγραφει. Προς στιγμη ολα πανε καλα και μετα απο λιγο απορυθμιζονται.

----------


## east electronics

ειμαι απιστευτα πνιγμενος  αλλα καποια στιγμη θα του ριξω μια ματια και θα σε ενημερωσω εδω

----------


## sv1alx@hotmail.com

> ειμαι απιστευτα πνιγμενος  αλλα καποια στιγμη θα του ριξω μια ματια και θα σε ενημερωσω εδω


εχω την υποψια για πυκνωτες και καθαρισμο των τριμμερ, σε ευχαριστω

----------


## east electronics

Αυτο σε αυτα τα μηχανηματα ειναι δεδομενο απλα η ρυθμιση ειναι μανουβρατζιδικη

----------


## sv1alx@hotmail.com

> Αυτο σε αυτα τα μηχανηματα ειναι δεδομενο απλα η ρυθμιση ειναι μανουβρατζιδικη


Μετα απο εναν καλο καθαρισμο των τριμμερ και μερικες προσπαθειες εγινε η ρυθμιση η κατασταση σταθεροποιηθηκε και ολα δουλευουν εξαιρετικα! Το συγκεκριμμενο μανουαλ βεβαια απαιτει αρκετη δημιουργικη φαντασια και ψυχραιμια (οταν κατι δεν σου βγαινει αστο και πηγαινε μια βολτα).Μεγαλη ικανοποιηση αλλα σιγουρα ηταν κατι που επρεπε να ειχε γινει ευθυς εξ αρχης παρα την καλη οπτικη κατασταση που παρουσιαζε

----------

